
Chipotle’s Mandatory Arbitration Agreements Are Backfiring Spectacularly - smacktoward
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/chipotle-mandatory-arbitration-agreements_us_5c1bda0de4b0407e90787abd
======
ohiovr
They could pay their workers and not have this problem.

~~~
StudentStuff
That'd require not thieving from workers. Wage theft is the most common crime
committed in the USA, yet we don't see managers and owners that commit this
crime prosecuted in any meaningful way, at most they'll be asked to pay back
wages: [https://www.epi.org/publication/wage-theft-bigger-problem-
fo...](https://www.epi.org/publication/wage-theft-bigger-problem-forms-theft-
workers/)

